# The Plan



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

"I see a lot of people yelling for peace, 
but I have not heard of a plan for 
peace. So, here's one plan.

1) "The US will apologize to the world for our 'interference' in their affairs, past & present. You know: Hitler, Mussolini, Stalin, Tojo, Noriega, Milosevic, Hussein, and the rest of those 'good ole boys;' we will never 'interfere' again.

2) "We will withdraw our troops from all over the world, starting with Germany, South Korea, the Middle East, and the Philippines. They don't want us there. We would station troops at our borders. No one allowed sneaking through holes in the fence.

3) "All illegal aliens have 90 days to get their affairs together and leave. We'll give them a free trip home. After 90 days, the remainder will be gathered up and deported immediately, regardless of who or where they are. They're illegal!!! France will welcome them.

4) "All future visitors will be thoroughly checked and limited to 90 days unless given a special permit!!!! No one from a terrorist nation will be allowed in. If you don't like it there, change it yourself and don't hide here. Asylum would never be available to anyone. We don't need any more cab drivers or 7-11 cashiers.

5) "No foreign 'students' over age 21. The older ones are the bombers. If they don't attend classes, they get a D, and it's back home, baby.

6) "The US will make a strong effort to become self-sufficient energy-wise. This will include developing nonpolluting sources of energy, but will require temporary drilling for oil in the Alaska wilderness. The caribou will have to cope for a while.

7) "Offer Saudi Arabia and other oil-producing countries $10 a barrel for their oil. If they don't like it, we go someplace else. They can go somewhere else to sell their production. (About a week of the wells filling up the storage sites would be enough.)

8) "If there is a famine or other natural catastrophe in the world, we will not 'interfere.' They can pray to Allah, or whomever, for seeds, rain, cement, or whatever they need. Besides, most of what we give them is stolen or given 
to the army. The people who need it most get very little, if anything.

9) "Ship the UN Headquarters to an isolated island someplace. We don't need the spies and fair-weather friends here. Besides, the building would make a good homeless shelter or lockup for illegal aliens.

10) "All Americans must go to charm and beauty school. That way, no one can call us 'Ugly Americans' any longer. The language we speak is ENGLISH...learn it...or LEAVE." 
"Now, isn't that a winner of a plan?"

"The Statue of Liberty is no longer 
saying, 'Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses.' She's got a baseball bat, and she's yelling, 'You want a piece of me?' " 
GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> Right on with the post, and next to mine you have the second best avatar on this site!!!!!


It must be a requirement to have a ghey avatar on this thread


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey now! Im a ford guy too!


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

This is the Denver Donkeys and "Found On Road Dead" Topic 

Been doin some of this :bartime: so now Im doin some of this oke: just havin fun with your *avatards*


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Say what you will, but FORD has more vehicles on the road with over 250,000 miles than any other auto company, and has had the best selling truck for 31 years. So all you Dodge and GM guys can have your dumb sayings, cause us FORD guys have cold hard facts. :beer:


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Ford, Chevy, Dodge I don't care they're at least all American companies.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

patrick grumley said:


> Ford, Chevy, Dodge I don't care they're at least all American companies.


You might want to check who makes a lot of parts for the above,like the motors in the Ford Rangers,and you might want to find out who Dodge has just signed a deal to make thier small cars. May be American Cos. but not nearly all American made!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I have a Ford too :lol:


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

While I agree with you first hand on that, something must be pointed out. Yes its true that american auto companies dont use all american parts, and many ford, chevy and dodges are assembled in mexico and canada, and toyata assembles in the usa. But that still doesnt change the fact that when its all said and done, the profits end up here in our country. Your gonna have a hard time making me believe that the biggest majority of toyotas profits by far end up in japan.

And on a personal note, I would like to point out that JD Power ranked Ford #1 in overall quality and reliability over GM, Chrysler, Toyota, Nissan, Honda, and even BMW. BOO YA!!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

jackal_727 said:


> And on a personal note, I would like to point out that JD Power ranked Ford #1 in overall quality and reliability over GM, Chrysler, Toyota, Nissan, Honda, and even BMW. BOO YA!!!


Not sure where you get that info. This is what I see:

http://www.jdpower.com/util/ratings/res ... orderDir=1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hmmmm overall quality design four stars for GM and three for Ford. Dodge took it in the shorts on that report.

I was watching a TV a couple weeks ago that was interesting. They had ten diesel pickups from the west coast and ten from the east coast. They had GM, Dodge, and Ford. They had to be vehicles that these guys were running on the street. I could hardly believe that one GM had 700 horsepower and 1430 foot pounds of torque. 
GM took first, and had three in the top five. Acceleration, pulling 10,000 pounds, quarter mile, mileage, can't remember the rest. GM was first, Dodge second, and Ford last. I think a Ford was in second place on the east coast. 
But that was just diesel.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.jdpower.com/corporate/news/r ... 007088.pdf


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The problem per 100 vehicles was very interesting. I always felt like Jeep nickel and dimed a guy to death, but it was good to see it in writing. It was also interesting to see that the Landrover was dead last.

Sometimes you think these places like J. D. Power write these small articles just so companies can cite them. Much like the articles you will find in outdoor magazines about Winchester, Remington, Browning, etc.

What made me think this was the statement about Lincoln being the most improved vehicles this year. They went from 12th to 3rd, but they still are not first or even second. I would have thought first or second would have an award, not third only. Then when you look at problems per 100 vehicles Ford comes in number 10 with 14 being average. GM was worse, and Dodge was way down the list.

Interesting, but I think statistics are at play and I will bet next month they will make someone else look good to keep them happy and sell more advertisements in their publication. In the past I put a lot of faith in Consumer Reports, but more and more each year these companies are more into profit than informing consumers. If you want to give an award, you can find a way to do it. Sheryl Crow is perhaps going to give an award for least used toilet paper this year. (She think we should be limited to one square per bathroom visit and it will help global warming).


----------

